# Tax refund for 12/13



## stevethedog (May 21, 2013)

I signed up the MyIR site (which is a great service compared to home IMO) a few months ago and I lodged my PTS a couple of weeks ago and on completion was told that there will be no update on my page until 1st July. Fair enough I thought but then two friends, also from UK, done theirs after mine and have already had their tax refunded into their bank accounts. 

Have others had this, it all seems a bit odd.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

My girlfriend and I did our ir3 forms at the same time. Both of our online accounts said nothing would happen till July. My girlfriend has just got her refund but I haven't got anything yet so it does seem random!


----------

